# touchpad non riconosciuto

## djinnZ

Sto diventando scemo con il mio touchpad, è stato sempre riconosciuto come mouse ps2 ma con il kernel hardened-2.6.19 non vuol saperne di andare mentre con il .14 e .16 funziona benissimo. Qualcuno ha maggiori info al riguardo? Eppure la configurazione è sempre la stessa... (solo con il supporto al lettore sd attivo) rifatta via genkernel ex novo ovviamente.

[OT] se qualcuno si ricorda come integrare le preferenze gtk nel control center di kde?[/OT]

----------

## djinnZ

```
PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
```

vederlo lo vede ma non vuole saperne di funzionare.

Dove diavolo ho sbagliato?

----------

## riverdragon

E' un touchpad synaptics?

Per i controlli gtk, prova ad installare x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt.

----------

## djinnZ

credo di si, o almeno con i vecchi kernel lo riconosce come tale.

----------

## riverdragon

Posta qui la parte di xorg.conf relativa, e prova a dare un'occhiata a [url=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397297.html?sid=57dfe1e7a3fabbcc1c5f52048ed837b1]questo[/thread].

----------

## djinnZ

Dunque... ho perso del tutto il vecchio kernel ma cat /proc/bus/input/devices (2.6.21-hardened-r3) mi riporta:

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=button_power/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=event2 

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0a81 Product=0203 Version=0110

N: Name="CHESEN USB MOUSE"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1c.0-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

mentre prima (2.6.14-hardened-r6) era

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0a81 Product=0203 Version=0001

N: Name="CHESEN USB MOUSE"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1c.0-2/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0 

B: EV=7 

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=40001 

B: SND=6 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event3 

B: EV=b 

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: ABS=11000003 

```

la conf del kernel la ho postata qui

Sono diventato improvvisamente scemo o cosa?

----------

## lucapost

Hai seguito la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad?

----------

## djinnZ

Si e no. Li si parla di problemi di configurazione, installazione del driver per X ma non di kernel che non lo vede (e non è che ho trovato molto su internet a parte le solite discussioni di utenti ubuntu/suse).

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Si e no. Li si parla di problemi di configurazione, installazione del driver per X ma non di kernel che non lo vede (e non è che ho trovato molto su internet a parte le solite discussioni di utenti ubuntu/suse).

 

hai provato ad utilizzare questi:

```

x11-drivers/synaptics
```

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

Hai configurato la voce INPUT_DEVICES nel make.conf?

La mia Ã¨ cosÃ¬:

```
jarod ~ # cat /etc/make.conf |grep INPUT

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics mouse"
```

----------

## djinnZ

up, Nessuno è a conoscenza di qualcosa in grado di aiutarmi? (e ripeto che il problema non può essere in make.conf etc. perchè con un kernel diverso funziona il dannato)

----------

## djinnZ

RI-UP

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> RI-UP

 

la butto li in Xorg.conf   come lo hai settato ???

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

Non è un problema di xorg, altrimenti non dovrebbe funzionare sempre ed invece con il vecchio kernel funziona benissimo.

nel forum internazionale mi hanno detto di verificare la configurazione

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y
```

e qui ho notato che CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS non esiste da nessuna parte nel kernel tree 2.6.19-hardened, 2.6.21-hardened e 2.6.21-gentoo che ho installato.

Prima di aprire un bug qualcuno mi sa portare lumi? Inizio a sentirmi scemo.

Ho dato una scorsa ai sorgenti e mi sembra che synaptics.o sia sempre linkato a psmouse a prescindere da qualsivoglia impostazione.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Effettivamente è pare senza dubbi un problema di kernel... penso l'unica sia spulciale la LKML per vedere cosa sia cambiato... qua sul forum dubito che troverai tanta gente che usa un kernel hardened su un (presumo) notebook... difatti come vedi quasi tutti rispondevano in automatico chiedendo lumi su xorg.

Dal momento comunque che con un kernel "liscio" il touchpad viene riconosciuto restringerei la ricerca alle patch "hardened"... che non è certo una piccola ricerca!

P.S. Come mai usi un kernel hardened su un notebook? E' assolutamente lecito ma la scelta è curiosa...

----------

## djinnZ

Poichè mantengo il portatile sempre in pari al server uso anche lo stesso kernel.

In ogni caso il kernel che riconosce il touchpad è il 2.6.14-hardened (tra i più infelici in quanto a problemi HW).

Il mio problema è sapere _urgentemente_ tra quanti usano un kernel 2.6.21 (gentoo, hardened, suspend2 o che sia) se hanno l'opzione di cui sopra o meno.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Poichè mantengo il portatile sempre in pari al server uso anche lo stesso kernel.
> 
> In ogni caso il kernel che riconosce il touchpad è il 2.6.14-hardened (tra i più infelici in quanto a problemi HW).
> 
> Il mio problema è sapere _urgentemente_ tra quanti usano un kernel 2.6.21 (gentoo, hardened, suspend2 o che sia) se hanno l'opzione di cui sopra o meno.

 

ciao ti posti i miei dati relativi alla tua richiesta:

```

egrep CONFIG_MOUSE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

```

```
uname -rm

2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686

```

----------

## djinnZ

Quindi il tizio sul forum internazionale non sa di cosa parla...   :Confused: 

Da un lato sono sollevato (l'unica spiegazione era un portage compromesso) dall'altro non ho più idea di dove sbattere la testa.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

ri-ri-up

le ho provate davvero tutte anche le modifiche suggerite sul sito di synaptics...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

